# Movie - Midway



## Thorlifter (Apr 2, 2009)

Again, another all star war picture.

Henry Fonda
Eddie Albert
Charlton Heston
James Coburn
Glen Ford
Hal Holbrook
Robert Mitchum
Cliff Robertson
Pat Morita
Dabney Coleman
and a young Erik Estrada

If you take this movie for just a war pic and want to see some action, it's pretty darn good. But a war buff like me is constantly looking for the thousands of mistakes they make with the airplanes. Hellcat's on Midway. Corsairs. Helldivers. Bugs the crap out of me. Devastators attacking with no torpedoes.

Question. The planes they show taking off from the Japanese carriers, were those real Vals or fakes?

Overall, this is one of my favorite war pics.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, I notice a lot of inaccuracies like that too, Thor. He, guess we can't have the best of both worlds. Still a good pic., though.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2009)

along with intercur scenes from "Tora, Tora, Tora". 

Thor, you also forgot Tom Selleck in there as one of the radio ops on the island.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2009)

Not to mention when a pilot first fly a x, and swap to a x, for to later go back to a x....all in mid air! Like some movies!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 3, 2009)

...or charles Heston crashing a jet at the end!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 3, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Again, another all star war picture.
> 
> Henry Fonda
> Eddie Albert
> ...



According to imdb.com.....

The Japanese aircraft in the film were highly modified American AT-6 and BT-13 trainers. The fighters, "Zeros," were AT-6's, the divebombers, "Vals," were BT-13's, and the torpedo- and levelbombers, "Kates," consisted of AT-6 fronts and wings and BT-13 tails.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2009)

All in all, a good movie !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 3, 2009)

My biggest problem with "Midway" is that the Japanese are speaking English. Doesn't look or sound right. 

Would much rather see subtitles.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2009)

ccheese said:


> All in all, a good movie !
> 
> Charles



Yeah gotta agree, even with the minor nitpicks....


----------



## timshatz (Apr 3, 2009)

Saw that 30 years ago in "Sensaround" (anydbody remember that? the the base was really high and the chairs moved). Back then, they didn't have a Coral Sea battle. That was added later. It was all Midway. 

Maybe Coral Sea is a directors cut.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Saw that 30 years ago in "Sensaround" (anydbody remember that? the the base was really high and the chairs moved). Back then, they didn't have a Coral Sea battle. That was added later. It was all Midway.
> 
> Maybe Coral Sea is a directors cut.



Sh!t yeah I remember that....


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2009)

another good movie !


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 3, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Saw that 30 years ago in "Sensaround" (anydbody remember that? the the base was really high and the chairs moved). Back then, they didn't have a Coral Sea battle. That was added later. It was all Midway.
> 
> Maybe Coral Sea is a directors cut.



tim, what you're referring to is the television version, with additional cast and plot. The added plot points are a Charlton Heston-Susan Sullivan romance and the Coral Sea battle is played out like the Midway battle. At the end of the TV version, Sullivan and Christine Kukobo (Heston's son's Japanese girlfriend) are both shown waiting dockside.

TO


----------



## timshatz (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, TV version wasn't as good. Movie version was better.


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 3, 2009)

Was this the one with a stupid love story involving a Japanese American? If I remember rightly didn't a lot take off in Wildcats but come back in Hellcats? Seems to me it's begging for the remake treatment!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 3, 2009)

A very long story short...

My aunt and uncle were friends with Erik Estrada he and actually visited my house when I was a teenager (over 30 years ago). He saw in my room I had an F4F model hanging from the ceiling along with a Val (the F4F was shooting down the Val). He told me about the filming of Midway and how he had a real good time during the shoot. This was prior to his "CHIPS" days so he was a bit more accessible.

The last time I seen him was around 1989 at a gym in Universal City CA. He thought I was another hounding fan till I mentioned "Uncle Ralph." He gave me a big hug and treated me like long lost family.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 3, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> Was this the one with a stupid love story involving a Japanese American? If I remember rightly didn't a lot take off in Wildcats but come back in Hellcats? Seems to me it's begging for the remake treatment!



If I remember, the movie didn't have that large a budget, and they used old stock footage from the pacific theater. This is one movie that I think derserves a remake, but they might want to get rid of the love story.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 19, 2009)

90 percent of this movie was reused footage from other movies or real footage (Even the opening title shots were stolen from 30 seconds over Tokoyo!)
That said before it sounds like I'm bashing it- This movie came out right at the time I was getting into WWII stuff and I loved every moment of it.
Despite the millions of errors I like it for what it is and it's on my list to buy on DVD. As I kid I can remember being excitied because the japanese were speaking english! Now day's I'm firmly in the subtitle camp but back then I thought that was the coolest thing ever, and the wild cat pilot (The same guy with the japanese girlfriend) getting burned and holding his arms up gave me nightmares for years.
I have to confess everytime the movie starts and you can hear that oneengine starting to crank my heart beats faster.
Art


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2009)

> I have to confess everytime the movie starts and you can hear that oneengine starting to crank my heart beats faster.



Just like "Twelve O'clock High" !!

Back in the days of VHS, I rented the movie and had a dual cassette recorder. I taped the movie but deleted the love story subplot. I became so used to it that when I got the DVD I couldn't believe they would mess it up. Then I remembered.....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2009)

Cool movie.
I don't remember why but my parents took my sister to see this movie but not me.
I didn't see it until it came out on TV.


Wheelsup


----------



## diddyriddick (May 30, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> Seems to me it's begging for the remake treatment!




Time to call Mr. Spielberg.



Vassili Zaitzev said:


> This is one movie that I think derserves a remake, but they might want to get rid of the love story.



Not likely to happen. How are they gonna get the fairer sex to the theater to balance the testosterone?


----------



## Coors9 (May 30, 2009)

A remake is in order for this one, Imagine what they could do. Id get "Dirty Harry" to direct it.


----------

